# My top five composers today are...



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Schumann
Clementi
JS Bach
Nielsen
Hummel

They will probably be different tomorrow!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I only have 1 top composer today, so far. I just discovered Gabriela Lena Frank.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi, Mozart, Donizetti, Bellini and Brahms today.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Puzzled.... what makes you select these composers 'for today'? 

My favourite five composers are pretty much cast in stone by now: JS Bach, Mahler, Brahms, Schubert, Shostakovich.

If it is based on what I played today, it would be 

1. van Gilse
2. Chadwick
3. Ginastera

since I did not have time to play more than 3 yet.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Meyerbeer
Berlioz
Massenet
Richard Strauss
Rossini


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine is the same every day


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> Puzzled.... what makes you select these composers 'for today'?
> 
> My favourite five composers are pretty much cast in stone by now: JS Bach, Mahler, Brahms, Schubert, Shostakovich.
> 
> ...


I try to work through my collection and don't really want to play Beethoven's symphonies over and over again. it is nice to come back to them after a month or two, say. The composers I like today are the ones I am working through. This doesn't effect my five all time favourite composers which are: Beethoven, JS Bach, Schubert, Brahms, Bruckner. They never change.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

1. Beethoven (his position at the top never changes)
2. Mozart
3. Bach
4. Haydn
5. Liszt


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

beetzart said:


> Schumann
> Clementi
> JS Bach
> Nielsen
> ...


I read the title as meaning composers currently working today. Then I saw that everyone on your list is long dead . . .


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Today:
Bach
Vivaldi
Mozart
Bruckner
Franck


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Borodin, Alexander
Glazunov, Alexander
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr
Myaskovsky, Nikolai
Roslavets, Nikolai
-->As I am playing their excellent string quartets.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach, Brahms, Mozart, Beethoven and Haydn.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> 1. Beethoven (his position at the top never changes)
> 2. Mozart
> 3. Bach
> 4. Haydn
> 5. Liszt


Yeah, but you could suffocate....oh wait...his position AT the top....I misread it as ON top.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Yeah, but you could suffocate....oh wait...his position AT the top....*I misread it as ON top.*


I wish he _were _on top! But first I'll have to find a time machine...


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

My top four have been pretty unshakable recently (JS Bach, Beethoven, Schubert, Liszt), but there would be some tough competition for the 5th spot. Top contenders would probably be Haydn, Mozart, Ravel, and Prokofiev.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart
Beethoven
Haydn
Brahms
Rossini


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

1. Beethoven
2. Webern
3. Mozart
4. Feldman
5. Schumann


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

1. Bruckner
2. Schubert
3. Schumann
4. Dvořák
5. Liszt

Just kidding! I'm just seeing if you're breathing, h! Breathe deeply there, bud!

I normally don't like these types of rankings, but I might as well play along with a serious list while I'm here. Here's who is trending in my world right now:

Mozart
Bach
Beethoven (real creative with these three, huh?)
Vivaldi
Marais


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Still Gabriela Lena Frank here. The only composer I've heard all day. When it comes to my forever-top-composers, I only have 3: Mozart, JS Bach & Schubert.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms and Haydn tied for top
Sibelius
Debussy
Mozart


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven
Mahler
Mendelssohn
Donizetti
Handel


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm always up for Beethoven, Haydn, Bruckner, Satie, and Webern.


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Hosokawa
Miyoshi
Schnittke
Webern
Schumann


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

1. Mahler
2. Beethoven
3. Bach
4. Handel
5. Bruckner

(Occasionally a random Frenchman such as Debussy or Ravel will cycle through.)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Currently trending at Turnabout Towers:

Britten
Walton
Purcell
Ravel
Rachmaninov

Only Britten amongst those would feature in my all-time favourite five - probably:

Beethoven
Schumann
Mahler
Webern
Britten


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Cast in stone:

1. Mozart 
2. Beethoven 
3. Bach
4. Brahms
5. Wagner/Mahler/Schubert (a tie)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I wish he _were _on top! But first I'll have to find a time machine...


I can sell you one- last used in the Bach vs Beethoven vs Mozart thread but you will have to find Stockhausen to get it, as he pitched it.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I can sell you one- last used in the Bach vs Beethoven vs Mozart thread but you will have to find Stockhausen to get it, as he pitched it.


How can I possibly find Stockhausen? He's as thoroughly dead as Beethoven! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bettina said:


> How can I possibly find Stockhausen? He's as thoroughly dead as Beethoven! :lol:


Just head to Sirius and turn right - simple  You can send me a money order when you get there......


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just head to Sirius and turn right - simple


OK, all I need is a spaceship, and I'm good to go!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bettina said:


> OK, all I need is a spaceship, and I'm good to go!


I hear that Richard Branson has one.................


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Pretty unshakeable...

1. Beethoven
2. Bach
3. Mozart
4. Brahms
5. Shostakovich / Schubert

This week I've been listening primarily to Beethoven, Stravinsky, Janacek, John Coltrane, Schubert (so far), but that top 5/6 above ain't changing...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

32 posts and only 13 had Mozart in the top five?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Thought I may as well make my post and at least get some stats for Varese

1. Varese
2. Varese
3. Varese
4. Varese
5. Varese


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My top 5 of today...

1. Beethoven
2. Brahms
3. Mozart
4. Vivaldi
5. Tchaikovsky

Simply because those were the composers I listened to most today.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

A very generic list from me (I'll also list my favourite pieces from them in brackets):

Bach (St. Matthew Passion)
Haydn (The Creation)
Mozart (Requiem)
Beethoven (String Quartet No. 14)
Brahms (Symphony No. 4)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thought I may as well make my post and at least get some stats for Varese
> 
> 1. Varese
> 2. Varese
> ...


I didn't know that repeats were allowed! In that case:

1. Beethoven
2. Beethoven
3. Beethoven
4. Beethoven
5. Beethoven

I'm a very loyal girlfriend!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Top5 of today:

1. Herzogenberg
2. Debussy
3. Reger
4. Enescu
5. Krenek

(simply a measure of play time)

To be honest, a simple portuguese reneissance song called "Nao tragais borzeguis pretos" could easily fit in my top5, but nobody knows the composer...


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Mozart
Josquin
Brahms
Schubert
Wagner


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> My top 5 of today...
> 
> 1. Beethoven
> 2. Brahms
> ...


Must have been an amazing day


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Today:

Prokofiev
Schubert
Michel Van der Aa 
Samuel Barber
Mozart


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

My top four never changed: Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi, Mozart, Donizetti, Bellini and Schumann today.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Today I have had a slight change:

Saint-Saens (I can't stop playing his organ symphony)
Clementi
Nielsen
Schumann
JS Bach

Although like laws of physics (say thermodynamics) these all time five will never change:

Beethoven, JS Bach, Schubert, Brahms, Bruckner.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

1. Chopin
...and 4 others


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

1)Verdi
2) Brahms
3) Mozart
4) Dvorak
5) Chopin

That is fairly accurate on a long term basis. In general, I would invert Brahms and Verdi but I'm on a huge opera kick right now so Verdi is king. Likewise, Mahler just missed the cut, coming in at #6. If I weren't in the mood for piano music then I would flip flop Mahler and Chopin.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

in no particular order

Beethoven
Mozart
Haydn
Wagner
Bach


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

In no particular order:

Bartók
Boulez
Nono
Xenakis
Lachenmann


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Telemann
Albeniz
Falla 
Carl Philip Emmanuel Bach
Granados


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

In no particular order:

Mozart
Beethoven
Schubert
Messiaen
Berio

I've once read that Mozart is a singing voice oriented composer (in the sense that every composer ultimately has a particular intrument as his basis which for Mozart was the human voice); I guess this is what all five of my favorite composers have in common (perhaps especially Beethoven in a lesser way)...


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love many but the five that springs to mind are:
Brahms
Tchaikovsky 
Schumann
Beethoven
Schubert


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ginastera, Godard, Moeran, Garrido-Lecca and Gorecki were my five composers I played today. In addition to some prog metal.


----------



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

Beethoven
Mozart
Haydn
J. Strauss II
Handel

Tchaikovsky, Schubert and Brahms come close


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi, Beethoven,Bach, Haydn and Dvorak today.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

_my top 5 -_
Bach
Mozart
Beethoven
Wagner
Tchaikovsky

_my favorite 5 -_
Offenbach
Wagner
Tchaikovsky
Donizetti
Lehar/Kalman


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Brahms
Prokofiev
Mozart
Ravel
Bartok


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As of today, in real time:

Bach x 5 = Perfection.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Must have been an amazing day


It was, I listened to the clarinet trios of Beethoven, Brahms, and Mozart, L'estro Armonico of Vivaldi, and Tchaikovsky's String Quartet No. 1.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Beethoven
Händel
Liszt
Prokofiev
Mozart


I think I can spend the rest of my life only listening to these 5


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Today, on my birthday

Xenakisx 5 = thats 5 X's


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Today, on my birthday
> 
> Xenakisx 5 = thats 5 X's


and how about yourself, "Varese"?
Since you did not invited me to the party,I'll not say happy birthday to you... I only play the song :guitar::trp:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Today, on my birthday
> 
> Xenakisx 5 = thats 5 X's


Happy birthday, Eddie! Today, I'll take a little break from Ludwig, so that I can listen to some Varese and Xenakis in honor of your birthday. The break should help prevent my relationship with Ludwig from getting stale.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Today on my list:Rossini Rossini Rossini Rossini and Rossini. Been listening to La Cenerentola all day long.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Today, on my birthday
> 
> Xenakisx 5 = thats 5 X's


Don't get to drunk mate.

On topic:

Verdi, Tchaikovsky, Schubert, Rossini and Field.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Beethoven, Saint-Saens, Dvorak, Vaughan Williams, Tchaikovsky


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Don't get to drunk mate.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Verdi, Tchaikovsky, Schubert, Rossini and Field.


We see how I go had a few wines and smoking up the Erinmore Flake at present 5pm here


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Today, on my birthday
> 
> Xenakisx 5 = thats 5 X's


Happy birthday! :cheers: There won't be any Xenakis or Varese played here today, sorry!  Having said that, people were setting off fireworks earlier tonight in preparation for the July 4th US Independence Day. Or so I thought. Maybe I was just hearing celebrations coming from Australia? :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Happy birthday! :cheers: There won't be any Xenakis or Varese played here today, sorry!  Having said that, people were setting off fireworks earlier tonight in preparation for the July 4th US Independence Day. Or so I thought. Maybe I was just hearing celebrations coming from Australia? :lol:


Just call me Gelignite Jack
http://monumentaustralia.org.au/themes/people/sport/display/23012-gelignite-jack-murray


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just call me Gelignite Jack
> http://monumentaustralia.org.au/themes/people/sport/display/23012-gelignite-jack-murray


He sounds like a real firecracker! Too bad he wasn't driving a Ford Pinto! :lol:

I feel kind of bad for not playing any Varese for you. Can I make it up to you by playing some Divinyls? You know which song I'm talking about! It's the national anthem of STI after all and perhaps Australia's greatest gift to the world!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Five of today: Andriessen (Henk), Ginastera, Godowsky, Gubaidulina, Haydn (Josef).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> He sounds like a real firecracker! Too bad he wasn't driving a Ford Pinto! :lol:
> 
> I feel kind of bad for not playing any Varese for you. Can I make it up to you by playing some Divinyls? You know which song I'm talking about! It's the national anthem of STI after all and perhaps Australia's greatest gift to the world!


I

'll post it on STI but the rockwiz cover version


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In real time: Bach, Handel, Schoenberg, Mozart and Brahms.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> We see how I go had a few wines and smoking up the Erinmore Flake at present 5pm here


Oh dear, mind the head tomorrow :trp::guitar:


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Top 3, always (in no particular order): Tchaikovsky, Wagner, Haydn

After that, it changes day by day. Some that would be possibilities are: Mozart, Bach, Prokofiev, Sibelius


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Oh dear, mind the head tomorrow :trp::guitar:


Its tomorrow here


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

So these could be composers we want to hear now and find of most interest at the moment, not necessarily our top five of all time. So Bach wouldn't make my list. I'm not in the mood for baroque much lately.

Beethoven (always)
Mahler
Ligeti
Saariaho
Stravinsky (I was watching Rite of Spring with original costumes and choreography. It's a riot!)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Its tomorrow here


The sun will come out tomorrow. Bet your bottom two quids that tomorrow....there'll be sun.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Beethoven
Chopin
Liszt
Debussy
Scriabin


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The sun will come out tomorrow. Bet your bottom quid that tomorrow....there'll be sun.


There's Schoenberg... and Mahler... and Ravel... and Handel. They're only a day away!!! :clap:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi, Puccini, Mozart, Beethoven and Wolf today.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Today Goldmark, Bruch, Goepfert, Goetz and Gyrowetz.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Today Goldmark, Bruch, Goepfert, Goetz and Gyrowetz.


My five. You just beat me to it!!

They also do injury law.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

As of today:

Bach
Scriabin
Myaskovsky
Weinberg
Shostakovich


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Vivaldi
Scarlatti
Sibelius
Schumann
JS Bach


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Today: Verdi, Bellini, Wagner, Mozart and Mayr.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Not in any particular order: Haydn, Chopin, Wagner, Clementi, Beethoven


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Martinu
Schumann
Sibelius
Nielsen
Dvorak


----------



## Javier11 (Jun 10, 2016)

1) Chopin
2) Rachmaninov
3) Schumann
4) Bach
5) Mahler


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Set in stone: Stravinsky, Copland, Ravel, Debussy.
Today: Ibert


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

On today's playlist: Grieg, Goldmark, S Wagner, Goldschmidt, Gomezanda.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Today's list:

1. Beethoven (always and forever, till death do us part...oh wait, it already has! :lol
2. Chopin
3. Tchaikovsky
4. Saint-Saëns
5. Liszt


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Beethoven is not welcome on my list (at least not in my top 5)!

1. Toch
2. Schmitt
3. Schnittke
4. Jongen
5. Tveitt


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Today Flotow, Donizetti, Bellini, Rossini, and Handel


----------



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

Today's list:

1. Beethoven (always and forever - just like Bettina!)
2. Händel
3. Händel
4. Händel
5. Händel

His operas have moved me so these past few days


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

danj said:


> Today's list:
> 
> 1. Beethoven (always and forever - just like Bettina!)
> 2. Händel
> ...


Good choices. Beethoven would be quite pleased - he admired Handel enormously and perhaps viewed him as the greatest composer of all time.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

danj said:


> Today's list:
> 
> 1. Beethoven (always and forever - just like Bettina!)
> 2. Händel
> ...


They're not alive today?


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

My favorite composer today is probably John Adams, sadly several cool composers died recently that I can't include


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

David OByrne said:


> My favorite composer today is probably John Adams, sadly several cool composers died recently that I can't include


You can include them. They don't have to be "today" as in still alive, but "today" as in your favorites today, which may be different tomorrow or yesterday.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Beethoven, Haydn, Bach, Mozart, Schubert


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

-Verdi
-Bruckner
-Bellini
-Donizetti
-Dvorak


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

1) György Kurtág
2) Schumann 
3) Prokofiev 
4) Nikolai Karetnikov 
5) Mica Levi


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2018)

1. Takemitsu
2. Scriabin
3. Szymanowski
4. Borisova-Ollas
5. Scelsi


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Let's see:

Brahms, Langgaard, Tubin, Respighi, Alwyn


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven, Mahler, Mendelssohn, Rachmaninov, and (just for Messiah) Handel.

For opera perhaps something like Bellini, Donizetti, Wagner, Verdi, Tchaikovsky


----------



## San Antone (Feb 15, 2018)

Roughly in order:

Brahms - piano & chamber music
Bach - keyboard works
Debussy - chamber music
Schubert - piano & chamber
Schumann - chamber music


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Lets see now

nope hasn't changed


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

1. Mozart
2. Beethoven
3. Bach
4. Brahms
5. Wagner/Schubert/Mahler (tie)


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Top 3 never change
1 Haydn
2 Mozart
3 Beethoven 
Next 2 places rather more fluid and currently occupied by
4 Sibelius
5 Brahms
With Bach and Mahler in close attendance


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2018)

Boulez
Lachenmann 
Neuwirth
Rykova
Adámek


----------



## RogerExcellent (Jun 11, 2018)

Verdi and Schubert today for me .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought it would be Brahms and Liszt


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

shirime said:


> Boulez
> Lachenmann
> Neuwirth
> Rykova
> Adámek


I just listened to Neuwirth's Vampyrotheone. I was amazed with the sonics. I like Boulez, his later period more than the earlier. I could never get into Marteau sans Maitre.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> I just listened to Neuwirth's Vampyrotheone. I was amazed with the sonics. I like Boulez, his later period more than the earlier. I could never get into Marteau sans Maitre.


That is a good Neuwirth piece. I really like listening to her opera _Lost Highway._

Shame about Boulez though 

I love his early works as well as his late works. Two works which I care about a little less than the other (not withdrawn) works would be Structures I and Rituel in Memoriam Bruno Maderna. Oh well; we can't like everything.


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

today, today, it's already past midday and I haven't listened to music yet, but looking at the CD's I have at hand I'd say
- Skalkottas
- Charpentier
- Janacek
- Respighi
- Prokofiev


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

(in no order, except the last choice)

Sibelius
Mahler
Shostakovich
Ravel
Vaughan Williams/Ives (I honestly can't decide....)


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

shirime said:


> Boulez
> Lachenmann
> Neuwirth
> Rykova
> Adámek


Those are some bold choices - nice!


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

1. Mozart
2. Beethoven
3. Wagner
4. Handel
5. Mahler

Beethoven/Wagner and Handel/Mahler can often swap places depending on my mood, while #1 is unlikely to ever be superseded.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A top five that hasn't really changed for a couple of decades (when No.5 replaced Shostakovich, who probably remains in my top 10? 

So it's today's!

1: Beethoven
2: Bartok
3: Mahler
4: Janacek
5: Sibelius

1 and 2 are interchangeable


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat (May 28, 2018)

I usually go with:

Albinoni
Bach (JS)
Dall'Abaco
Sammartini (Giuseppe)
Telemann

If I could select more than 5, I'd add:

Handel
Vivaldi
Scarlatti (A)
Geminiani
Marcello (B)
Avison

... and so on. It's hard to narrow it down.


----------



## Steve Mc (Jun 14, 2018)

Today:
1. Bach
2. John Williams
3. James Horner
4. Beethoven
5. Mendelssohn


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Today's list would be:

Elliott Carter
Schoenberg
Magnus Lindberg
Bartok
Penderecki


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Mine today would be 
Brahms
Schumann
Tchaikovsky
Beethoven
Saint Saens

No 5 can change, depending on who I'm obsessed with at the time


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

One year update....

Brahms
Vaughan Williams
Haydn
Mendelssohn
Ravel


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach
Mahler
Scriabin
Shostakovich
Schumann


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Simon Moon said:


> Today's list would be:
> 
> Elliott Carter
> Schoenberg
> ...


Nice to see Elliott Carter get some love.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Unshakeable:

1. Beethoven
2. Mozart
3. Schubert
4. Bach
5. Mussorgsky


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> Today's list would be:
> 
> Elliott Carter
> Schoenberg
> ...


We could never date


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven
Mahler
Bellini
Donizetti
Wagner


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Schoenberg
Bartok
Ligeti
Bach
Takemitsu


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

1. Beethoven
2. Mozart
3. Schubert
4. Brahms
5. Dvořák


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

My top five today:

Josquin Desprez
Guillaume Dufay
J.S. Bach
G.F. Handel
Claude Debussy

My next five: W.A. Mozart, L.V. Beethoven, Thomas Tallis, F.J. Haydn, Maurice Ravel.
My next five: Jean Sibelius, Guillaume Machaut, Johannes Ciconia, Johannes Ockeghem, Gustav Mahler.
My next five: Robert Schumann, Franz Schubert, Richard Wagner, William Byrd, Johannes Brahms.
My next five (finishing off my top 25 favorite composers): Frederic Chopin, Orlando Lassus, Serge Prokofiev, Anton Bruckner, Philippe De Vitry.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Josquin13 said:


> My top five today:
> 
> Josquin Desprez
> Guillaume Dufay
> ...


This is cheating........................ big time, nice though.


----------

